# Driving Uber with my Rolex on my wrist............



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

One of my hobbies and passions for years has been Swiss watches. Particularily Rolex, Baume & Mercier, Patek Philippe, etc. I own a number of them, and actively participate in a couple of watch forums on the internet, and it's always a jealous point of contention (particularily with Rolex) that the people who wear them do so because we are all insecure and attention seeking assholes. Well, I decided to test the theory of "product recognition" as I was driving Uber. So, I took a couple of my pieces out of my safe and started wearing them daily while driving.

Pics of the watches I used are attached. The gold one was not used in the survey as I had just sold it.

I would not have done this in LA or Chicago FWIW......LOL !! I am in Canada where we all say "sorry" to everyone all the time.

FWIW in the article, the term "WIS" means "Watch Idiot Savant".......or someone who is actively passionate and knowledgeable about them.

Any other watch nuts here ?

*Objective*

To confirm or dispel the preconceived notion that the general public can easily recognize ROLEX wristwatches, and that they will act and/or respond differently, and in an obvious manner, to the wearer of same.

*Methodology*

Utilizing my position as a driver for a ride sharing service grants me the exposure to a wide cross section of the general public on a daily basis. Each day for 3 months I would wear a genuine ROLEX watch, and part way thru the collection of data, I would change ROLEX watches for one of a different design and metal composition, as well as, I would also wear a "control" timepiece, which was a non-Rolex item.

The ROLEX watches worn were a reference #126300 Datejust 41 in steel with a Jubilee bracelet, smooth bezel, and Rhodium dial, and then a reference #116713LN GMT Master II in two tone Gold and Steel. At the time of the survey I did not have any full gold pieces in my collection, however, as two tone watches are commonly derided as being "too flashy" I decided that this would suffice. The control watch was a TISSOT PRC200 chronograph in polished steel, with a custom bright yellow ostrich leather band and deployment, made by Aaron Bespoke in Montreal.

A sample base of 1,000 riders was to be tabulated, as this size is what is most commonly utilized by major polling firms such as Gallup and others, and their reactions and responses, if any, recorded for future use.

I operate my vehicle from 4:00 AM until 6:00 PM in the middle to upper class demographic areas of a city, with contains a metropolitan population of approximately 1.3MM inhabitants. The vast majority of my clients are business travellers, business people, retail/service employees and students, as well as those of an undetermined nature. The mix of female to male riders is 50/50.

This survey was done during the warm summer months, and at all times a short sleeve shirt was worn, so that I could expose the timepiece to the rider in a non-obvious manner.

At all times my hands were positioned at 10/2 o'clock position on the steering wheel while in motion, but when stopped, I often placed my left hand at 12 o'clock on the steering wheel if the rider was sitting in the right rear seat (60%) of my vehicle. If the rider was in the left rear seat (10%) I would place my elbow on the window frame and rest my head on my hand. If the rider was in the front passenger seat (30%), no special considerations were taken to offer unobstructed views of the ROLEX, or the control watch.

At no time did I verbally mention any timepiece I was wearing, and only upon a direct comment or question from a rider, did a discussion take place.

I briefly glanced at each rider thru my dark sunglasses numerous times to see if they were focused overtly on my wrist while the vehicle was safely stopped. Other than noted below by those who made comments to me, no one seemed preoccupied with what was on my wrist at any time.

*RESULTS*

A total of 1,076 riders were tabulated.
9 made direct verbal comments to me while in the vehicle (00.83 %)
5 of them were wearing a ROLEX while doing so (00.46%).
1 was wearing a Panerai.
The remaining 3 knew the make and model of the subject watch, but were not wearing what we would consider to be a higher end SWISS luxury watch brand at the time.
No one made derogatory comments, or discussed the cost of the watches at any time.
No one seemed to focus their gaze on my wrist at any time except the WIS in my vehicle.
17 people commented on the yellow strap on my TISSOT within the 2 weeks that I wore it during my driving (1.59 %).

*CONCLUSIONS*

People will notice that you have something on your wrist, as evidenced by the commentary regarding the bright yellow strap on my TISSOT. I received 10 times as many comments on the watch strap alone, as I did on any of the ROLEX timepieces that I wore.

*An overwhelmingly vast majority of people absolutely CANNOT tell the difference between a $15,000+ ROLEX and a $150 Michael Kors/FOSSIL/Invicta/Steinhart, etc, mall watch, nor do they even care.*

If they do notice, they won't say anything unless they have a direct interest in watches, but most likely no commentary or further interaction will be forthcoming, unless they are a ROLEX wearing WIS. In this case, you can expect a healthy and interesting discussion.

There are not a lot of ROLEX wearers out there in the general public in the demographic I transport. In fact, it was much smaller than I expected, especially if the sales hype surrounding the brand, and the perceived inventory shortages at Rolex dealers are to be believed.

If you like expensive Swiss watches, buy them solely for yourself, because no one else is going to know or care that you are wearing one on your wrist. The only statement you are making when you do so, is to yourself. And, that is why we all buy nice things for ourselves, to make us feel good, regardless of what they are.

Having personally owned numerous full yellow gold ROLEX pieces, and worn them daily for two years, I can state that the results shown in my survey, had I utilized one of them, would have been the same, as no one ever made a comment about my watches, unless they they personally owned one themselves.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

You should get a PhD in Consumer Behavior, then get a job at a liberal arts college and publish your research in academic journals, give 2 lectures per week, work 9 months a year and collect a 6 figure paycheck annually. As an added benefit, it will still leave you tons of time for driving Uber!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> One of my hobbies and passions for years has been Swiss watches. Particularily Rolex, Baume & Mercier, Patek Philippe, etc. I own a number of them, and actively participate in a couple of watch forums on the internet, and it's always a jealous point of contention (particularily with Rolex) that the people who wear them do so because we are all insecure and attention seeking assholes. Well, I decided to test the theory of "product recognition" as I was driving Uber. So, I took a couple of my pieces out of my safe and stared wearing them daily while driving.
> 
> Pics of the watches I used are attached. The gold one was not used in the survey as I had just sold it.
> 
> ...


The man who steals your watch will say " "sorry".



Taksomotor said:


> You should get a PhD in Consumer Behavior, then get a job at a liberal arts college and publish your research in academic journals, give 2 lectures per week, work 9 months a year and collect a 6 figure paycheck annually. As an added benefit, it will still leave you tons of time for driving Uber!


" LIBERAL ARTS "


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Why? You are surprised like what's liberal arts got to do with it? I guess you are not familiar with the American college system that much. Liberal arts colleges don't just teach arts, they teach pretty much every degree imaginable, including business and engineering. They are usually very overpriced, their classes are very easy, they dont teach a lot, because their market is mostly kids of rich parents who kinda want a degree, but they really know they will never have to work for living. Teaching in such colleges is really nice, cause you can take it easy and you get paid a lot. Privilaged jobs, really.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I would be too paranoid to wear a Rolex doing this job. Not really an issue for me since I don't own a Rolex. I was once using my Tab E while Ubering in the daytime and this one female pax that got in looked at it with such desire and jealousy (Like Gollum and the ring of power). A Rolex costs a lot more than a Tab E that is for sure.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Z129 said:


> I would be too paranoid to wear a Rolex doing this job. Not really an issue for me since I don't own a Rolex. I was once using my Tab E while Ubering in the daytime and this one female pax that got in looked at it with such desire and jealousy (Like Gollum and the ring of power). A Rolex costs a lot more than a Tab E that is for sure.


She probably just saw her reflection in the screen and was trying to make sure her hair was not messed up...


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> She probably just saw her reflection in the screen and was trying to make sure her hair was not messed up...


I could see the envy and desire in her eyes. She would have killed me for it if she had the nerve. Do these things even cost $100 these days? People are strange.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Z129 said:


> I would be too paranoid to wear a Rolex doing this job. Not really an issue for me since I don't own a Rolex. I was once using my Tab E while Ubering in the daytime and this one female pax that got in looked at it with such desire and jealousy (Like Gollum and the ring of power). A Rolex costs a lot more than a Tab E that is for sure.





Z129 said:


> I could see the envy and desire in her eyes. She would have killed me for it if she had the nerve. Do these things even cost $100 these days? People are strange.


I remember women looking at ME that way . . .

Sigh *


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Driving with a rolex on your wrist...WOW.

...and I thought you were a seasoned driver. Clearly I was wrong. Does this not scream rob me and Dont Tip Me...at the same time.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> Driving with a rolex on your wrist...WOW.
> 
> ...and I thought you were a seasoned driver. Clearly I was wrong. Does this not scream rob me and Dont Tip Me...at the same time.


If you read the results of his research, you would know that less than 1% of people actually pay any attention to his watch.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

FWIW, tips never changed during my survey, they are still shitty ROTFLMAO !!!!.........and if I had thought my chances of getting robbed, were, well, seriously above average, I wouldn't have done it. I am specifically insured for these items anyways. I just cannot travel internationally (outside of the continental North America) as I am not covered if I wear one and incur a loss.

That was the point of the whole thing, to bust the myth that having an expensive and supposedly "flashy" watch gave the wearer attention.

It does not.

The watch forums where I participate and posted this had some funny reactions. The guys and dealers who sold watches either didn't believe I actually did it, or tried to poke holes in my methodology, as they desperately need this myth to continue to do business.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Rolexs are overpriced in most markets. I bought a brand new one in Tijuana for $150.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> One of my hobbies and passions for years has been Swiss watches. Particularily Rolex, Baume & Mercier, Patek Philippe, etc. I own a number of them, and actively participate in a couple of watch forums on the internet, and it's always a jealous point of contention (particularily with Rolex) that the people who wear them do so because we are all insecure and attention seeking assholes. Well, I decided to test the theory of "product recognition" as I was driving Uber. So, I took a couple of my pieces out of my safe and started wearing them daily while driving.
> 
> Pics of the watches I used are attached. The gold one was not used in the survey as I had just sold it.
> 
> ...


People still wear watch?. First one looks fake, though. I can tell because of the date number. The lens don't magnify the date.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I wear a $140 Fossil Smartwatch that I bought a few months ago and get comments frequently. When I show them that the watch face is a "Magic 8-ball", they get even more giddy. For the record, I am not a big fan of the gold plating color, but already have a silver color and wanted something different.










I do find it funny that even Rolex is in the Smartwatch game


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I wear a $140 Fossil Smartwatch that I bought a few months ago and get comments frequently. When I show them that the watch face is a "Magic 8-ball", they get even more giddy. For the record, I am not a big fan of the gold plating color, but already have a silver color and wanted something different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart Rolex watch, I can't believe it. I don't see any young generation want Rolex any more. It's kind of out dated. Only people wear Rolex I see are pops these days.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Now you will have something to pawn or sell bc driving pays so little ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I do find it funny that even Rolex is in the Smartwatch game


That is not real.......LOL.

And yes, all of the pics are of genuine watches on my wrist.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> That is not real.......LOL.
> 
> And yes, all of the pics are of genuine watches on my wrist.


Hi Mr.Bond. sorry, but all of them look fake to me. It's hard to tell by pictures, but none of your lens_ magnify the date. Thats one of the way tell its real or fake. I got the fake one I bought 10 years ago costs 100 bucks And it still works. Anyway, it still don't matter fake or real. _


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

OK, if you say so.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> OK, if you say so.


Don't shoot me, plz. Fake or not, they look good on you.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Watches are making their way down to line as pocket watches :redface:










A lot more people are impressed now by the latest most expensive mobile phone over a watch of any caliber.
That & smart watches that has more modern day functionality for day to day use are much more impressive to the current generation or two.
Times have changed ? Then again if you are hanging around a lot of grandpas and grandmas... Watches are still ace.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> I wear a $140 Fossil Smartwatch that I bought a few months ago and get comments frequently. When I show them that the watch face is a "Magic 8-ball", they get even more giddy. For the record, I am not a big fan of the gold plating color, but already have a silver color and wanted something different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are You sure thats even a real Rolex? I can design a watch face on my Galaxy Watch that says Rolex easy.

That being said, i wont even wear my Galaxy Watch while driving much less a $15,000 Rolex.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I love wrist watches and have quite a few. Not real expensive... best one is a Tag Heuer dive watch.

About three years ago I started walking a lot and now wear a Fitbit Blaze instead of a watch. I miss my watches, but this device serves a bigger purpose than telling time.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I would be curious to know how wearing a Rolex affected your tips? I’d think it would be a real tip killer. And the data might reveal how many more people are noticing it but not saying anything, just not tipping. 

I have considered the fact that driving Uber provides a unique opportunity for studies like this. A great cross section of society, high volume of subjects, unsuspecting situation, and you’re already getting paid for it.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Nicest watch I've forgotten I've had on while Ubering was a Tag... I usually remember and throw something else on cheaper or no watch at all.

The old lady says I look too nice when I'm driving. The summer driving uniform of shorts and fishing shirts usually classes the operation down compared to jeans and button ups in the winter.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

1) If you have to make a 10,000 word post about your watches, then yes, you are an attention seeking asshole. Those who just enjoy them will wear them without saying anything.

2) Any PAX that recognizes what it is probably thinks its an imitation, being worn by an uber driver.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Rolexs are overpriced in most markets. I bought a brand new one in Tijuana for $150.


You bought a worthless fake....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

OldBay said:


> 1) If you have to make a 10,000 word post about your watches, then yes, you are an attention seeking @@@@@@@. Those who just enjoy them will wear them without saying anything.
> 
> 2) Any PAX that recognizes what it is probably thinks its an imitation, being worn by an uber driver.


The thread wasn't made specifically for you guys. It was made for a watch forum similar is size to this one to dispell some unfounded conceptions, or, myths, if you will.

I thought it might be interesting for the drivers here.

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I work part time in a jewellery store where we buy and sell used Rolexes. Some of the fakes are extremely good and the only way to tell for sure is to open the back


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You bought a worthless fake....


It keeps time better than my friend's 'real' Rolex.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It keeps time better than my friend's 'real' Rolex.


It very well might if its quartz, I doubt it would if automatic unless his is in need of service. Real ones are worth money and will be forever. I wouldn't wear one real or fake while driving though. Someone might think it's real and rob you for it and more..


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Rolexs are overpriced in most markets. I bought a brand new one in Tijuana for $150.


I buy them on the street in Manhattan for $4-$7. The guy in Chinatown insists they are "real" LOL. My prize was a blackface Cartier watch with a 1ct diamond in it for $7. Got many compliments on that watch!!! LOL


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I buy them on the street in Manhattan for $4-$7. The guy in Chinatown insists they are "real" LOL. My prize was a blackface Cartier watch with a 1ct diamond in it for $7. Got many compliments on that watch!!! LOL


Sounds like I overpaid in Tijuana.


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> One of my hobbies and passions for years has been Swiss watches. Particularily Rolex, Baume & Mercier, Patek Philippe, etc. I own a number of them, and actively participate in a couple of watch forums on the internet, and it's always a jealous point of contention (particularily with Rolex) that the people who wear them do so because we are all insecure and attention seeking assholes. Well, I decided to test the theory of "product recognition" as I was driving Uber. So, I took a couple of my pieces out of my safe and started wearing them daily while driving.
> 
> Pics of the watches I used are attached. The gold one was not used in the survey as I had just sold it.
> 
> ...


what kind of idiot can't tell the difference between a Micheal kohrs and a Rolex? THe look is as plain as night and day (excpet in Antarctica). That's absolutely terrible. If you can assume a FOSSIL or a Micheal Kohrs looks like a Rolex. Even Invicta (which I personally love even though I know their essentially official replica luxury watches) can be differentiated easily enough from a Rollie. And I don't own any of them (yet). That's a bit silly, really.



Z129 said:


> I would be too paranoid to wear a Rolex doing this job. Not really an issue for me since I don't own a Rolex. I was once using my Tab E while Ubering in the daytime and this one female pax that got in looked at it with such desire and jealousy (Like Gollum and the ring of power). A Rolex costs a lot more than a Tab E that is for sure.


Well you can appreciate her honest interest in quality tech in any case. Or she just super broke. Either or.


----------



## SodaBoy (Apr 25, 2019)

I had a Luminor, Submariner and a Royal Oak in pink gold as gift for myself upon retirement. The RO had the most compliment and had one time dropped off the head of Louis Vuitton's watch division in SFO as he was impressed by it. I must be making bank driving for Uber he says laughing.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

I, too, have a passion for horology and I am a Seiko fanboy...even though they are not as affordable as once. Love their Grand Seikos too. I haven't been that interested in Rolex because the way they create their artificial short supply and thus increases prices on the secondary market. It also can rub off on people the wrong way for many reasons (all of them lead to being haters). I however am about to get a Explorer 39m mk2. Awesome yet simplistic. However, I wouldn't be wearing it while Ubering, that is a good way to get robbed unless you plan to keep taking it off when you reach a bad neighborhood.


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Driving with a rolex on your wrist...WOW.
> 
> ...and I thought you were a seasoned driver. Clearly I was wrong. Does this not scream rob me and Dont Tip Me...at the same time.


Hes in Canada. Different world from the us of a.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I would wear a gold Rolex and drive UberX in my city if I was suicidal.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Must just be me... I could care less what's on your wrist, in fact in today's smart phone toting society I honestly think wrist watches are outdated and tacky... BUT that's just my opinion.. but in the same breath .... If you get robbed while wearing it and driving umm maybe you'll have better sense next time?

IMHO I can find many better things to spend money on...but that's me...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

That was the point of my survey........put since the polls are closed, I can't count you in.......heh.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> One of my hobbies and passions for years has been Swiss watches. Particularily Rolex, Baume & Mercier, Patek Philippe, etc. I own a number of them, and actively participate in a couple of watch forums on the internet, and it's always a jealous point of contention (particularily with Rolex) that the people who wear them do so because we are all insecure and attention seeking assholes. Well, I decided to test the theory of "product recognition" as I was driving Uber. So, I took a couple of my pieces out of my safe and started wearing them daily while driving.
> 
> Pics of the watches I used are attached. The gold one was not used in the survey as I had just sold it.
> 
> ...


Dude, you've got nothing on my Casio ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

G-Shocks are cool.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Must just be me... I could care less what's on your wrist, in fact in today's smart phone toting society I honestly think wrist watches are outdated and tacky... BUT that's just my opinion.. but in the same breath .... If you get robbed while wearing it and driving umm maybe you'll have better sense next time?
> 
> IMHO I can find many better things to spend money on...but that's me...


At the end of the day, this is correct...unless it's a Rolex or a expensive looking watch, which bad can come of it, nobody truly cares outside of watch enthusiast. I picked up a guy that recognized my Seiko SKX009 which then hints me that he is indeed a watch enthusiast and we struck up a convo. However, if someone points a gun to my head for that Seiko then I would gladly give it to them because it is inexpensive but perhaps the point is don't wear anything expensive while ubering.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

In about the 1500 trips I've completed since owning my Rolex Milgauss Reference 116400GV Only one guy noticed it and he owns a vintage jewelry shop. I think other people see it sometimes but don't say anything.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Dude, you've got nothing on my Casio ?


was yours the calculator?

mine was the calculator.

I don't like watches in general but I have a 'smart' one so low-key I can text or do a quick glance at info/email and change songs without bringing out my phone.

esp in public places where people like to snatch and dash.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Driving with a rolex on your wrist...WOW.
> 
> ...and I thought you were a seasoned driver. Clearly I was wrong. Does this not scream rob me and Dont Tip Me...at the same time.


He already told ya once ..
He is Canadian


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> One of my hobbies and passions for years has been Swiss watches. Particularily Rolex, Baume & Mercier, Patek Philippe, etc. I own a number of them, and actively participate in a couple of watch forums on the internet, and it's always a jealous point of contention (particularily with Rolex) that the people who wear them do so because we are all insecure and attention seeking assholes. Well, I decided to test the theory of "product recognition" as I was driving Uber. So, I took a couple of my pieces out of my safe and started wearing them daily while driving.
> 
> Pics of the watches I used are attached. The gold one was not used in the survey as I had just sold it.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah baby. Now you're jealous. C'mon admit.... JEALOUS JEALOUS JEALOUS!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

They actually recently made a solid gold Casio.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Oh yeah baby. Now you're jealous. C'mon admit.... JEALOUS JEALOUS JEALOUS!
> View attachment 367078


the Casio F-91W digital watch was declared to be 'the sign of al-Qaeda' and a contributing factor to continued detention of prisoners by the analysts stationed at Guantanamo Bay. Briefing documents used to train staff in assessing the threat level of new detainees advise that possession of the F-91W and the A159W - available online for as little as £4 - suggests the wearer has been trained in bomb making by al-Qaeda in Afghanistan.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F-91W


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> the Casio F-91W digital watch was declared to be 'the sign of al-Qaeda' and a contributing factor to continued detention of prisoners by the analysts stationed at Guantanamo Bay. Briefing documents used to train staff in assessing the threat level of new detainees advise that possession of the F-91W and the A159W - available online for as little as £4 - suggests the wearer has been trained in bomb making by al-Qaeda in Afghanistan.https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F-91W


That's hilarious those watches were also the timing mechanism for and contained within each of the uni-bombers bombs.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> the Casio F-91W digital watch was declared to be 'the sign of al-Qaeda' and a contributing factor to continued detention of prisoners by the analysts stationed at Guantanamo Bay. Briefing documents used to train staff in assessing the threat level of new detainees advise that possession of the F-91W and the A159W - available online for as little as £4 - suggests the wearer has been trained in bomb making by al-Qaeda in Afghanistan.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F-91W


https://www.milliondollarblog.org/timex-bill-clinton-watch.htm
Seriously, wealthy people (not celebrities) rarely spend more than $75 for a watch. They know the value of money
So instead of wasting $10,000 or $60,000, let alone $540,000 on luxury watches to imitate B-listers, join the world's most powerful men by wearing a $50 Timex or Swatch, Casio or Citizen, and donate the difference to saving lives of those who have no power


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> donate the difference to saving lives of those who have no power


But if those who have no power are allowed to exist any longer they are going to reproduce an amount of more powerless people so huge we cannot sustain it. Buy Rolexes. PS these rich people who roll out with casios and timex's are great but I promise that they own some expensive stuff. Be it art or wine or trips they do it big. Watches aren't their thing or they work in a roll where a Rolex would be inappropriate possibly. Fine but these people own boats and choppers don't kid yourself.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.milliondollarblog.org/timex-bill-clinton-watch.htm
> Seriously, wealthy people (not celebrities) rarely spend more than $75 for a watch. They know the value of money
> So instead of wasting $10,000 or $60,000, let alone $540,000 on luxury watches to imitate B-listers, join the world's most powerful men by wearing a $50 Timex or Swatch, Casio or Citizen, and donate the difference to saving lives of those who have no power


Yeah they would rather buy planes, mega yachts and penthouses.
That and they already got the time as the PA is always telling them it time to go to the next appointment.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok whatever when I am waiting in the waiting room at the docor or waiting on pax to get in the car or just daydreaming at home I will stare at the orange lightning bolt which is the second hand of my timepiece and I will get lost just watching it smoothly go around and around. Three or four minutes could easily go by. It’s one of few pleasures I have in life.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm a bit of a WIS myself, but at a much lower price point (Seiko 5, Orient, et. al.) People will probably only notice a watch if they are into watches themselves or the watch itself is "blingy" (yellow gold, diamonds, etc.) There are a couple that come to mind that 99% of the lay public would never notice, but 99% of watch fans would.

Examples:

Speedmaster Professional
JLC Reverso (in steel)
Grand Seiko
Lange 1 or Saxonia (in white gold)

You could probably get away with any of these watches without a passing glance from anyone looking to steal it from you. But, honestly, the two-tone GMT is pushing your luck. You should probably save that for driving a golf cart with the rest of the duffers.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> FWIW, tips never changed during my survey, they are still shitty ROTFLMAO !!!!.........and if I had thought my chances of getting robbed, were, well, seriously above average, I wouldn't have done it. I am specifically insured for these items anyways. I just cannot travel internationally (outside of the continental North America) as I am not covered if I wear one and incur a loss.
> 
> That was the point of the whole thing, to bust the myth that having an expensive and supposedly "flashy" watch gave the wearer attention.
> 
> ...


I was going to say... comments or tips??? If I was a ghetto pax, I'd be like .. "Look at ******'s fancy watch!! He don't need no tips! He riiiich!!"

I'm messing with you! It's cool that you're very knowledgeable about such time pieces. My secret to not aging is, I don't wear a watch ?

In junior high I wore Swatch Watches!!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

My parents bought me a swatch in Junior High also but I didn’t wear it because I put it up my butt and ruined it instead.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My parents bought me a swatch in Junior High also but I didn't wear it because I put it up my butt and ruined it instead.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My parents bought me a swatch in Junior High also but I didn't wear it because I put it up my butt and ruined it instead.


For how many years were you in that POW camp?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Certain types of women in bars notice.

They can spot a counterfit by movement of the second hand.


ANT 7 said:


> One of my hobbies and passions for years has been Swiss watches. Particularily Rolex, Baume & Mercier, Patek Philippe, etc. I own a number of them, and actively participate in a couple of watch forums on the internet, and it's always a jealous point of contention (particularily with Rolex) that the people who wear them do so because we are all insecure and attention seeking assholes. Well, I decided to test the theory of "product recognition" as I was driving Uber. So, I took a couple of my pieces out of my safe and started wearing them daily while driving.
> 
> Pics of the watches I used are attached. The gold one was not used in the survey as I had just sold it.
> 
> ...


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> In about the 1500 trips I've completed since owning my Rolex Milgauss Reference 116400GV Only one guy noticed it and he owns a vintage jewelry shop. I think other people see it sometimes but don't say anything.


When people think of Rolex, they think of bling or all in precious metals like yellow gold and diamonds. Most people don't really understand watches in general. Don't get me wrong, Milgauss are perhaps the most unique watch Rolex has (especially if you got the green sapphire crystal and/or blue dial) but nobody will probably notice you are wearing a Rolex but imo, that maybe a good thing. Love the Milly though, great history.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They got some nice watches at K-Mart for only $17.99. Just order them online if there's not one near you.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Z129 said:


> I would be too paranoid to wear a Rolex doing this job. Not really an issue for me since I don't own a Rolex. I was once using my Tab E while Ubering in the daytime and this one female pax that got in looked at it with such desire and jealousy (Like Gollum and the ring of power). A Rolex costs a lot more than a Tab E that is for sure.


I have a platinum, with 8 diamonds, wedding band worth almost $10K. I stopped wearing it ever since I went to a super shady area of Paterson.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This is my grail............

A Platinum Day Date with diamond baguette bezel and diamond indices on the ice blue dial. "Only" $127,000 CAD plus taxes.

The regular platinum DD without all the diamonds is $75,000 CAD plus taxes.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> This is my grail............
> 
> A Platinum Day Date with diamond baguette bezel and diamond indices on the ice blue dial. "Only" $127,000 CAD plus taxes.
> 
> ...


Should be achievable at 20 UberX rides per day for 5 years.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Well, my dealer said I could get 20% off. So, maybe 4 years. :biggrin:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Well for all the hype and hoopla tossed up in the air, I appreciated your report here and I think I caught all of the intended information. I do have a pocket watch of little provenance gifted to me from my children in 1999, but own no other watches. I do however collect cars. While I have never gone deep here I often get much pushback when I Talk cars here.

Most people live in tiny little boxes with impossibly tall sides that they may never see over.

Carry on!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Start track at 0:38 and check me out...

??_Eighteen years old gave myself early dismissal, nineteen years old got my Rolly Presidential, FLASH!_??


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice zombie


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> One of my hobbies and passions for years has been Swiss watches. Particularily Rolex, Baume & Mercier, Patek Philippe, etc. I own a number of them, and actively participate in a couple of watch forums on the internet, and it's always a jealous point of contention (particularily with Rolex) that the people who wear them do so because we are all insecure and attention seeking ******. Well, I decided to test the theory of "product recognition" as I was driving Uber. So, I took a couple of my pieces out of my safe and started wearing them daily while driving.
> 
> Pics of the watches I used are attached. The gold one was not used in the survey as I had just sold it.
> 
> ...


Off topic question. Where do u drive in canada. I was at falls ...Toronto...alot ubers both... Ottawa..not so many..
Mont tremblant. Zero cars available....uber x only....but never a car ..


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> Off topic question. Where do u drive in canada. I was at falls ...Toronto...alot ubers both... Ottawa..not so many..
> Mont tremblant. Zero cars available....uber x only....but never a car ..the sub mariner I think back when it was 3k us


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

who cares and why care.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

ANT 7 said:


> One of my hobbies and passions for years has been Swiss watches. Particularily Rolex, Baume & Mercier, Patek Philippe, etc. I own a number of them, and actively participate in a couple of watch forums on the internet, and it's always a jealous point of contention (particularily with Rolex) that the people who wear them do so because we are all insecure and attention seeking ******. Well, I decided to test the theory of "product recognition" as I was driving Uber. So, I took a couple of my pieces out of my safe and started wearing them daily while driving.
> 
> Pics of the watches I used are attached. The gold one was not used in the survey as I had just sold it.
> 
> ...


Your Neanderthal dense hand looks aged and almost scaly like. I was once Canadian but got banned from entry into Canada. Can you please talk to government there to get me back into Canada? I may even wanna live there. I used to sing in Elementary school, "Oh Canada, our home and Native land, truth something something I forgotten the rest.....


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Got my watch from Walmart about twenty years ago. Cost $4.99 That is four dollars and ninety-nine cents. Keeps excellent time. Quartz.


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

Who tf wears a watch?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sixotoo said:


> Who tf wears a watch?


Old, rich people.
... and wanna-be old, rich.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Old, rich people.
> ... and wanna-be old, rich.


why would someone want to be old mate?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Sixotoo said:


> Who tf wears a watch?


I do and it a G Shock solar with atomic time with all the time zone on the planet. Display the day of the week and date as well.
Yes the phone "have that" but I find it more convenient to take a look at the watch vs pulling out the phone for the time.

It true that I could get like a couple of dozen of those old style casio watches real vintage but still in production and still going for under twenty bucks and that thing is as precise as a Rolex in terms of keeping the time. Have had one when I was a primary school kid too since that what the parents could afford to buy  threw it away as it was cheaper to get a new one vs changing the battery at the watch shop.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> why would someone want to be old mate?


It has its benefits.

You'll see.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> It has its benefits.
> 
> You'll see.


If you say so great gramps


----------



## Cerebral (5 mo ago)

Taksomotor said:


> You should get a PhD in Consumer Behavior, then get a job at a liberal arts college and publish your research in academic journals, give 2 lectures per week, work 9 months a year and collect a 6 figure paycheck annually. As an added benefit, it will still leave you tons of time for driving Uber!


Most probably, he already has position something like that; that’s what I gleaned from his writing style.


----------

